
Ask HN: For a greenfield API which would you use: REST, GraphQL, other? Why? - augb
* This would be assuming current technologies (or those that are likely to be usable in production in the next 3 to 6 months).
* Want to be usable by a wide range of clients that may be outside of the control of the API creator.
* Normal caveats about security, maintainability, etc.
* Assume a Web API.<p>Edit: added assumption about Web API.
======
dozzie
Depends on what does it need to do, but you most probably will need a regular
RPC instead of trivial CRUD (REST) or mostly data query (GraphQL). Though RPC
is not fancy nor sexy, so most web developers this days won't even look at
that.

~~~
augb
The question is intentionally generic as I am trying to find out what most
folks would do if they were starting with something fresh. Your comment
reminded me I needed to narrow the focus a bit. I edited the question to add
an assumption that this is a Web API.

~~~
dozzie
I don't know why did you get the impression that my comment somehow doesn't
apply to API-first web services.

~~~
augb
I didn't - it just reminded me that some might take it in a more general way
than I intended. :)

